# hybrid fry question



## mattster (Oct 7, 2019)

im new to the forum and not an expert in any way to raising tropical fish, i have a community 100 gallon tank, i purchased a "polar blue parrot" and right after i introduced it (wasnt sure of its sex) to the tank, my convict showed interest, not long afterwards i noticed they were together alot and had quite a few fry. i didnt want to loose the fry so i set up my 10 gallon hospital tank as a nursery and put half of them in. heres the question, its been about 2 weeks, and the fry in the 100 gallon are growing quicker than the ones in the 10 gallon. just curious why that would be. i feed them both the same, ground up pellets and dried beef heart.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Are the fry in the 100 gal. still with the parents? If so, they will grow quicker then fry that have been removed from their parents.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

The fish will do a better job of raising their offspring than you will. The ones with the parents will grow faster, but you may lose more of them to predation.


----------

